# SBS 2008 - Clients Shown as Offline



## SeanRapson (May 9, 2011)

I am part of a small business, running SBS 2008 on over 20 machines. On the SBS Console, around 5 or 6 machines are being shown as 'Offline', even though they are switched on, logged in and connected to the network.

Can't really understand why this is happening.. Any ideas anyone? (File and printer sharing is turned on by default on all clients)

Or does anyone have a list of what is required for the machine to be picked up by the console as online? e.g. Remote Registry turned ON.

First post so go easy!
Thanks
Sean


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Refresh the view.


----------

